# After I caught my husband "flirting" with other female, he called me bit**



## youngmom (Jun 5, 2011)

I feel my husband is acting a little strange these days, so I log on to his msn email, find out that he has been "flirting" with other females. He talks like he is single with no children, and invite other female come to our state so they can spend some little time together. They exchange pictures, and tell each other "you are sexy". My husband even tells some of the girls that he "likes" them. So I talk to him about this in a nice way, but he yells me saying I am a fuc*ing bi*** that violate him. He asked how I got this information and I didnt tell him. He said he wouldn't trust me any more and havent talked to me since then.

I was wondering that it should be me saying that don't trust Him anymore. He violates me and this marriage.

He said this is absolutely not cheating, because they were just"chating". Hey, I know the meaning of "chatting" and "flirting". But it is no way to talk to him, these days he is acting that he is so hurt and he is the victim. 

BTW, this is not the first time I found out he is "flirting" with others online.

What should i do?


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: After I caught my husband "flirting" with other female, he called me bit***

Line in the sand time. He either honors your vows or he leaves. There is no room for negotiation. If he refuses, tell his family. I wish there were another way. You can give him time to arrive at the right decision, but if he wants to live the single life, he will have to accept losing you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: After I caught my husband "flirting" with other female, he called me bit***



youngmom said:


> They exchange pictures, and tell each other "you are sexy". My husband even tells some of the girls that he "likes" them. So I talk to him about this in a nice way, but he yells me saying I am a fuc*ing bi*** that violate him.
> 
> He violates me and this marriage.
> 
> ...


These are the things that stick out to me. Read over them several times, then ask yourself WHY you are allowing this to happen over and over. I did not say you caused this, but you are allowing it by staying, because unless he does some major changing and even acknowledges what he is doing is wrong, he will keep doing this, especially if there are no consequences for his actions.


----------

